# Startdatei konnte nicht geparst werden. Fehler in Zeile 0



## Max1992 (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo

ich bin absoluter Neuling und habe mein erstes Programm geschrieben und es läuft nicht. Habt ihr eine Idee wieso?

Programm:


```
public class Berechnung {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		int i;
		i = 3 + 4;
		System.out.println(" Das Ergebniss ist: " + i);		
	}
}
```

ziemlich simple aber wenn ich es ausführen will bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung. Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden.

unter Details steht : Startdatei konnte nicht geparst werden. Fehler in Zeile 0

wenn ich auf Details klicke sehe ich das unter Ausnahme:

JNLParseException[ Startdatei konnte nicht geparst werden. Fehler in Zeile 0.]
	at com.sun.javaws.jnl.XMLFormat.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.jnl.XMLFormat.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main.launchApp(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main.continueInSecureThread(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

und unter Umbrochene Ausnahmen:

Failed to find the '<' charater that marks the end of a CDATA element. Exception parsing xml at line 0
	at com.sun.deploy.xml.XMLParser.skipPCData(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.xml.XMLParser.nextToken(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.xml.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.jnl.XMLFormat.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.jnl.XMLFormat.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main.launchApp(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main.continueInSecureThread(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## andiv (27. Mai 2012)

Wie kompilierst du dein Programm denn und wie startest du es?

javac Berechnung.java
java Berechnung

?


----------



## Max1992 (28. Mai 2012)

hat sich schon erledigt


---close----


----------



## GreenIguana (2. Nov 2012)

Max1992 hat gesagt.:


> hat sich schon erledigt
> 
> 
> ---close----



Ich würde gerne trotzdem wissen, wie Du das Problem gelöst hast.


----------



## Ark (2. Nov 2012)

Ob ein Gast nach über 5 Monaten hier noch mal reinschaut …?! ^^;

Ark


----------



## trööhööt (3. Nov 2012)

GreenIguana hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde gerne trotzdem wissen, wie Du das Problem gelöst hast.



brauchst dich nur mal durchs forum zu klicken ... wurde hier nämlich schon öfter gepostet ...

meist lag es daran das mit einer neueren VM compiled wurd und versucht wurde mit ner älteren auszuführen ...
auch gabs einfach bugs in IDEs und sonstigen einstellungen die dann gerne mal WebStart anstatt der eigentlichen VM gestartet haben ... warum auch immer ...
und letzten endes war die lösung dann einfach immer : alles was mit Java zu tun hat de-installieren und mit cleanern säubern ... und dann einfach die neueste version installieren und alle abhängigen programme (wie IDEs) drauf einstellen ...


----------

